# Keep your weapon secure, or you might have to pay!



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 8, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6YU99OCXMg[/ame]

My 1SG found one of our plt gunners weapon unsecured and made him pay to get it back! Baghdad 2004:doh:


----------



## 104TN (Jul 8, 2009)

We had a guy lose a CLU of all things. It turned out someone mistook it for trash and threw it in the burn pile. (It was in a plastic trash bag to keep the sand out.)


----------



## Paddlefoot (Jul 8, 2009)

Down at Stewart after we returned from the Gulf in '91, our company went to the field about a week before I ETS'd (without me, of course :cool:), and one of the NCOs from the GSR platoon left his M-16 behind in one of the swampiest parts of the reservation.

It took them about 8 hours to find it, without the CO ever catching wind that it was missing. That guy definitely dodged a bullet.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jul 8, 2009)

I remember back in the day a Captain lost a pistol. The only thing that happened to him, oh was nothing. They brushed it under the rug so it wouldn't fuck his career up. Let that happen to a enlisted man and see what happens. He is done.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 8, 2009)

I'd like see more police in the front leaning rest postition. 

We actually had a SWAT team member leave a tricked out AR/M4 in it's case in the lawn in front of a school.  It has never been returned to this day. :uhh:

Someone's got a nice rifle with an EOtech, Surefire light, foregrip and a couple of 30 round mags. :doh:


----------

